# Look Cycle - Kéo Power



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

You get all this for ... are you ready ... $2500.


Polar And LOOK Launch The World's First Pedal-Based Power Cycling System

Look Cycle - Kéo Power











 Accurate power and cadence measurement
 Left / right power distribution
 Easy installation
 Self-calibration
 Keo standard
 Compatible with POLAR CS500, CS600 and CS600X computers

Kéo Power allows experienced cyclists to improve their pedalling technique

The Keo Power is compatible with the majority of bicycles on the market and very easy to move from one bike to another

Calibration is done automatically when the system starts up

The Keo Power possesses all the characteristics of a Keo : Stainless steel platform also creates a more stable area for the cleat apply power, Larger cleat support surface, Lightweight

Delivered with P5 transmetters


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, the Garmin is way cheaper....oh wait...


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Old news, sorry. We have used KeO Power padals about ½ year now. ( OK, we live in Finland, maybe it helps?) 

So far Garmin is a lot of cheaper. If you have nothing, it doesn't cost much?


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I really don't like that they chose to pair them to polar, it would have been much smarter to go with Garmin given how many people use the Edge computers. ANT+ would have been compatible with lots of choices.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Options for different computers will open up soon. Stay tuned


----------



## marmik1 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Keo Power*

Hello Look Rep,
Could you elaborate a bit please?
thanks


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

If it's not ANT+ it's nothing most of us will care about.

Sorry to say.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Bluetooth low energy (which is my unqualified guess) is interesting and a very sound alternative to Garmin' Ant+.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Any news on this ?? Almost 2 months passed, that should be soon


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

My LBS had two sets of the LOOK power pedals! I didn't ask how much, but they looked like they were very high quality and not flimsy junk.

Garmin only has vaporware for now.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

ChristianB said:


> Bluetooth low energy....


This, and its already under development. Current Keo Power kits will be able to take advantage as well. I do not have an ETA on this though.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Have them, and have used them for quite a while.
First set I received had an issue. This was solved without any questions from Look.
Nice piece of equipment. Hated a lot due to no Ant+ compability (or because everybody is a Garmin fanboy


----------



## Amphkingwest (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi folks, just wondering what issues you had with yours ChristianB?

I've been using mine for over 6 months now (first outings with PM) and its only lately that some pals with other PM's remarked that my Power data readings are all over the place.

Now, its not the legs  but I would appreciate if anyone had some links to public files that could be compared. I kinda need reassurance that what I'm seeing is normal.

For example: a recent FTP test where everything seems quite 'flat'

_Whoops! Sorry I cant link_

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

@Amphkingwest: It was a mechanical issue with the pedals loosening from the crank. As written earlier, no problems with warranty. New set is without problems


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Amphkingwest, you can adjust the recording rate in the Polar Protrainer Software to smooth out your data. if the record rate is set to short, it will be peaky.


----------



## Amphkingwest (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Justin.

I presume by changing the setting you mean not having the record rate at 1 second interval, by broadening the interval to 5 seconds the data would be smoother?

An issue that started this evening was, after powering on the pedals after a few seconds all the blue lights and the red light started blinking and the set just powered down. I can't find any info on this error anywhere. Any advice please?


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Three weeks and no answer for Amphking! I was interested in these but will stick with KEO blades until ANT+ is made available and had some testing time.

Hope you find an answer to your problem....


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Spark said:


> until ANT+ is made available and had some testing time.


I think you will have to wait for a long time for any ant+ compatibility. As already posted by Look representative, they are working on a Bluetooth Low Energy solution.


----------



## Amphkingwest (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Spark, I ended up returning the units to Polar who forwarded them on to LOOK. Aparently they are working fine and I installed them wrong. 

Considering that they were working fine and all of a sudden developed this issue on their own I can;t see how I installed them wrong. However, I'm still waiting on them to arrive back so that I can get cracking with them again.

Re ANT+ and compatability I don't think Polar will ever go down the road of ANT+ and it seems that BTLE is being included or developed into some of the ANT+ headunits and programs as an option.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Latest post on Polar' foum:


> I've been in communication with an engineer at Look, and from what I understand the P5 transmitters are likely to need to be replaced/exchanged. Hopefully Look/Polar make sure the cost is minimal/free for current users who have had to endure the limitations of the CS600 and CS500. Apparently new bluetooth headunits will be much better. Likely to be released in Q1 2013......


(Power Average in CS600x - Polar Forum)
Can anyone (Justin?) comment on whether transmitters need to be replaced or not? Whether this will be Q1? and what type of computer/smartPhone options we will be looking at?

(I know I am most likely asking for too much info here, but you gotta try... )


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

ChristianB said:


> Latest post on Polar' foum:
> 
> (Power Average in CS600x - Polar Forum)
> Can anyone (Justin?) comment on whether transmitters need to be replaced or not? Whether this will be Q1? and what type of computer/smartPhone options we will be looking at?
> ...


Thats what was originally thought, but now I am hearing that might not be the case. I'll let you know as soon as I have solid confirmation and a working test model to show you. I'll see if I can get some information regarding the platforms.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Justin. Much appreciated.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Given the new Garmin edge 510/810 support bluetooth and ant+, it could be party time for these pedals!


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

hardly likely, as the bluetooth version supported by the new garmin range is of an earlier version than the one required for what is EXPECTED to be coming for the keo power.
From dcrainmaker' review:


> The Edge 810 does not support Bluetooth Smart power meters, as the Edge 810 doesn’t contain a Bluetooth Smart capable chip (4.0 is required, and the Edge 810 only has 2.1)


For more information check dcrainmaker' reviews:
Garmin Edge 510 In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker
Garmin Edge 810 In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

ehhh, that's very boring then isn't it.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, not really surprising that Garmin doesn't release a head unit supporting the competitors pedal based power meter, given the fact that they haven't been able to release the vector.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Just bumpin' this up. Any news? Will it maybe be a 2014 release? Or are we in the vapourware valley with this?



justin. said:


> Options for different computers will open up soon. Stay tuned


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

ChristianB said:


> Just bumpin' this up. Any news? Will it maybe be a 2014 release? Or are we in the vapourware valley with this?


For a timeline I was told "this summer", but nothing more specific.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

OK, thanks for the answer.

I am really happy with the pedals, but the cs600x is starting go get on my nerves, so crossing my fingers.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Seems a bit of information has (finally) slipped at Eurobike. Bluetooth Smart update targeted for April next year (2014), as Look told DC Rainmaker. Field testing of the transmitter pods should start in 2-3weeks. No words from Polar, who supposedly should make the first Bluetooth Smart compatible cycling computer... I fear this is the end of the road for this power meter, but would love to be wrong.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

ChristianB, with the Garmin Vector now being available at around $1500 and the very light powertap G3 under $1000, I feel this Look system is done. Too expensive and too limited in head unit choice. If I was buying at the top end of the power meter market (read expensive!) I would be buying an SRM over these any day, if I wanted a good value for money power meter I would be looking at the G3 in a training wheel that can be had complete for under 1k and can be more easily swapped between bikes than a pedal based system. Given the setup required for a pedal based system I really don't see people swapping these out every other week onto different bikes, a rear wheel change is a very different story, you can throw it on your TT bike or back onto your roadie in 15sec and be on your way. 
Pedal systems are interesting but they just have too many negatives, like expensive damage in a small crash (I already snapped a Keo Blade in half in a crash, everything else on the bike survived) combine that with limited connectivity and I just don't see what benefit you get for the money, the only pro I see is Left/Right balance, but as of yet the jury is still out on how useful that really is, people are working on it but it does seem to justify a solution for a problem that does not exist. Rant over


----------



## Mathias_J (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi,
Have any of you guys using the keo power system had clearance issues between the transmitters and the chain stay or chain? Heard that this has been an issue.

If some one has a meassurement on how much clearance is needed that would be great!


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Mathias_J said:


> Hi,
> Have any of you guys using the keo power system had clearance issues between the transmitters and the chain stay or chain? Heard that this has been an issue.
> 
> If some one has a meassurement on how much clearance is needed that would be great!


Very few have had the transmitter actually touch the chain while the chain was all the way out. It can happen, and in those instances a BB spacer was used to adjust the crank arm out 1mm or so. 

Thanks,
Justin


----------

